

Tell HN: Maker Faire Bay Area 2010  - kqr2
http://makerfaire.com/bayarea/2010/

======
minouye
Please be on the lookout for my buddy's booth:

<http://www.pearlbiotech.com/>

Find Tito--he will answer all your questions about hacking your genome!

------
robobenjie
Anybots is going to be there. Come try driving a robot. ;)

~~~
kqr2
It would be cool if people could rent them remotely and attend the fair
virtually.

------
acgourley
I'll be showing my exercise bike connected to an xbox. Come say hi.

~~~
replicatorblog
Definitely check out Pedal360, definitely one of the coolest/most practical
exhibits at the fair.

------
grandalf
I went last year and plan to go again on Sunday. It was incredible. I highly
recommend that all HN readers in the bay area attend.

------
JacobAldridge
And keep an eye out for Rob Cockerham trying to make himself a celebrity with
Paparazzi Contest II -
[http://www.cockeyed.com/personal/maker_paparazzi/maker_papar...](http://www.cockeyed.com/personal/maker_paparazzi/maker_paparazzi.php)

------
steveklabnik
I will be coming! The trade show relevant to my startup was in aneheim earlier
this week, so we'll be going to Maker Faire. No Booth, but ill be wandering
around. If anyone cares to meet up, my info is all in my profile.

